# Hurricane holes in the Bahamas



## ramonex1 (Jun 9, 2013)

I am leaving in two weeks for the Bahamas to spend three weeks cruising around the islands with some friends, the plan is to go all the way down to Providenciales on a Benetaeau Sence 50' wich draws 7' 
I have heard that hurricane holes there, are few and far between ... does anyone know of a list? Or have some recommendations?


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

From the top of the Bahamas to the bottom is about 400 miles and many, many cays. There are hurricane holes, many are dependent on draft. Seven feet is a bit steep for many of them. You would get a better response if you knew your route.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

The Cruising Guide(s) to the Bahamas authored by Steve Pavlidis (a must have if you're cruising there) lists the hurricane holes that might be available on various islands. Many are also highlighted in the Explorer Charts (also a must have). You can also check ActiveCaptain.com which is an excellent reference. Unfortunately tho', your draft is going to be an issue in many otherwise potential refuges.


----------



## FSMike (Jan 15, 2010)

svHyLyte said:


> The Cruising Guide(s) to the Bahamas authored by Steve Pavlidis (a must have if you're cruising there) lists the hurricane holes that might be available on various islands. Many are also highlighted in the Explorer Charts (also a must have). You can also check ActiveCaptain.com which is an excellent reference. Unfortunately tho', your draft is going to be an issue in many otherwise potential refuges.


What he said.


----------



## ramonex1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Vasco said:


> From the top of the Bahamas to the bottom is about 400 miles and many, many cays. There are hurricane holes, many are dependent on draft. Seven feet is a bit steep for many of them. You would get a better response if you knew your route.


Thanks Vasco
We'll be going hopefully all the way to Providenciales


----------



## sdwcheney (Apr 16, 2011)

Grand Bahamas Yacht Club just east of Freeport on Grand Bahama Island.


----------



## ramonex1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks good to have one more on the list.


----------



## Group9 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've cruised the Bahamas a few times. I wouldn't want to be trying to find a good hurricane hole with seven feet of draft. That's a lot. And, they don't get a lot of surge.

On the northern gulf of mexico coast, we usually get a lot of surge the day before a hurricane hits, that usually last until its gone, which allows us to get into and out of places before and after a hurricane that we couldn't get into normally.

You don't have that factor working for you down there.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

OK since i am not a sailor in the OCEAN! What is a Hurricane Hole?


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

ImASonOfaSailor said:


> OK since i am not a sailor in the OCEAN! What is a Hurricane Hole?


A cove or river or some place sheltered where one can secure one's boat during a hurricane or extreme weather. You don't have to be a blue water sailor to need one. Here in the Chesapeake, those who prefer not to have their boats hauled will find one to anchor in and ride out the storm on board.


----------



## blowinstink (Sep 3, 2007)

The bahamas is a big place. The Explorer chartkits have some good comments on the better anchorages in each region. Steve Dodge, Pavlidis and others have good comments as well. 

In the Abacos, the eastern harbor at Allan's-Pennsicola has been described as a hurricane hole. The eastern harbor at Man-o-War is certainly extremely well protected in all directions (the locals told me they registered 140knts there and only 1-2 boats broke their moorings).


----------

